# nepožehnaná



## Kalžběta

Hey! I'm trying to translate this sentence from my book called "Narozeni a smrt v české lidové kultuře."

"Bezdětných manželství, která byla považována za nepožehnaná, bylo málo - již proto, že každý toužil po pokračovateli rodu a dědici majetku."

"Childless marriages, which were considered cursed, were few - simply because everybody longed for heirs and successors to the family's property."

I just feel that the word "cursed", which in English is the opposite of "blessed", is too strong. But I not really know. The literal translation would be "unblessed" but that is not neither a word nor a concept in English. I am wondering if the word "nepožehnaná" carries a strong connotation, or if anybody has a better suggestion for a translation. Díky!


----------



## Mori.cze

Hello,
I am not hundred per cent sure, but I believe the "blessing" here literally means children, so "childless marriages, or rather, as it was interpreted back then, marriages _not blessed _with children, were scarce". 

Cursed is definitely too strong a word, moreover (wrongly) implies some malevolence had taken place.


----------



## Kalžběta

Though, this book definitely later does discuss the (completely irrational and wrong) attitude and belief shared by many that infertility (rare as it was) was caused by the sins of one or both spouses. So, according to them, "malevolence"/sin may actually have been involved. 

I really like how you handled this translation, though. Much less awkward.


----------



## Mori.cze

By the way, just an unimportant side-note: "již/už proto" does not quite mean "simply because", but rather something along the lines of "mainly because". To me "už proto" means "the reason may be complex, but if I show you this part of my reasoning, it will be already enough for you to trust me"


----------



## Kalžběta

Mori.cze said:


> By the way, just an unimportant side-note: "již/už proto" does not quite mean "simply because", but rather something along the lines of "mainly because". To me "už proto" means "the reason may be complex, but if I show you this part of my reasoning, it will be already enough for you to trust me"



Do you think "put simply" is a better possible translation in this context?

"Mainly because" means that this is the main, primary reason. I thought the author was trying to write an abbreviated, condensed version of a complex, multi-faceted issue.

"- because, put simply, everybody longed for heirs and successors to the family's property."


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Kalžběta and Mori.cze, hope you don't mind me adding my grist to the mill here. I agree that "cursed" is (here) too strong, because the marriage has had something withheld (the "blessing") rather than been actively cursed ("prokletý"). So to me (non-native), "nepožehnaný" is something of a halfway house in that "limbo" between "blessed" and "cursed". Having said that, I've found other contexts where I wouldn't object to "cursed" for "nepožehnaný".

I think you've probably got to stick with "unblessed", whose sense is clear - and even defined here in your context ("childless marriages"), unless you go for a wordy paraphrase like "... marriages, from which it was considered that the blessing of God had been withheld". But that doesn't tell us any more than "unblessed", because the God connection in "blessed" is clearly implicit.  "Unblessed", I think, exists both as a word and a concept, particularly in religious/ethical contexts, and I think it works here.

For "již proto, že", I think I'd go with "if only because ..."


----------



## Kalžběta

I love (and forum-stalk) your comments. Definitely continue to add them.

"Childless marriages, deemed unblessed, were scarce - if only because everybody longed for heirs and successors to the family's property." 

Ehhhh I'm not sure if I like "if only because." I can't pinpoint exactly why, but it seems like it might be implying there is another really relevant reason for this phenomenon. So, it kind of seems like "mainly" is too limiting and "if only" downplays the significance of wanting heirs. I still think "put simply," might strike a better balance, but I don't know.

Weirdly, "unblessed" doesn't exist in all dictionaries, but when it does it is defined as "cursed." I think mori.cze is right; the main difference between the two is who is the main actor: unblessed, it's God who is not blessing you. Cursed, it is you who is removing yourself from God's blessings, or actively causing God to act against you.

Maybe what makes this difficult to translate is that there isn't a unified perception of or belief in God. 

Maybe my translation should reflect a Catholic understanding of God's identity and position in relationship to man, because in the 18th-mid 19th century, that was the vastly predominant religion in the region. It is difficult for a non-Catholic (I'm LDS) to translate those nuances.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

How about "not least because ..."? I feel that "již proto, že ..." implies that there are (or may be) other reasons, but the stated one is probably the main one.


----------



## Kalžběta

Hmm, does "put simply" not do that? I feel like it is the author's way of saying, "this is a complex issue, let me make it stupid-proof" or "this is a complex issue [therefore it contains the possibility and even likelihood that other explanations exist], let me make it easier for you to understand." But I also feel it's not overly condescending.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I think that "put simply" doesn't allow for other reasons than the one stated. It says "it's complicated, but this is what it boils down to". The již implies to me "this is (already) one of the reasons (and probably the main one), but there are (or may be) more". But it's not crucial to the sense (and I still like the two options I suggested  ).

I think the writer could equally well have said "Bezdětných manželství, která byla považována za nepožehnaná, bylo málo. Každý totiž toužil po pokračovateli rodu a dědici majetku" without any difference to the meaning, so the phrase we're pondering isn't too significant in the overall thrust of the sentence.


----------

